#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-25
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, please use a new changelog entry for new upstream releases, the changelogs can be merged at some point later
<britt> hey just a heads up, gtk2-engines-pixbuf is failing to install since this morning. It had an update but it reporting dpkg error
<britt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk2-engines-pixbuf_2.24.16-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<britt>  trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-pixbuf/README.gz', which is different from other instances of package gtk2-engines-pixbuf:amd64
<britt> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jbicha> ricotz: ok I can try to keep the more complete changelogs if it's helpful for you
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks, what i am saying is if you are keeping track of your changes, then it is way better to be able to track then per upstream release
<jbicha> thanks for packaging the GTK2 update, I spent some time trying to figure out the one patch until I realized you had already fixed it
<jbicha> vinagre looks like just some bug fixes and translation updates so I can upload that to raring for you
<ricotz> jbicha, not sure, but if you do, you should take both vino/vinagre
<atrus> is anybody packaging gnome 3.7 stuff for ubuntu?
<atrus> since 13.04 is supposed to stick to 3.6...
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't think that's necessary, vinagre is in universe and vino will require more checking to make sure it doesn't cause regressions
<jbicha> this might not work right with Unity: http://git.gnome.org/browse/vino/commit/?id=875b2a
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> atrus: yes and I think we'll be moving some GNOME 3.7 stuff to the GNOME3 PPA later in the week
<atrus> neat-o
<atrus> i may have to start playing with raring soon.
<ricotz> jbicha, can you confirm the dnd in nautilus/gedit/.., is broken with mutter 3.7.90?
<darkxst> ricotz, dnd is working fine here, but britt was complaining about that yesterday
<darkxst> although have your git mutter, not the gnome3 ppa one
<ricotz> darkxst, wonder was the difference is if you are not seeing this
<ricotz> was/what
<ricotz> darkxst, a local mutter build or jhbuild?
<darkxst> the ricotz/testing package
<ricotz> ah ok, i am using that one too ;)
<ricotz> so i am curious why you are not seeing it
<ricotz> you updated today?
<ricotz> i dropped the cogl-reverts from mutter which were probably hiding that problem
<darkxst> ah not yet, upgrading now
<ricotz> if you want dnd keep working then dont ;)
<darkxst> gtk is broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565879/
<ricotz> darkxst, that is some dh_* problem
<ricotz> not related to this
<ricotz> just force-overwrite it
<ricotz> although the mentioned dnd problem seesm to be gtk3 fault (not mutter as assumed)
<darkxst> ricotz, I seem to have the latest gtk-3 though
<ricotz> so, are you seeing the problem?
<ricotz> make sure to actually restart e.g. nautilus to check
<ricotz> (and restarting the shell of course)
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694217
<ubot5> Gnome bug 694217 in general "drag&drop half-broken – items get stuck while dragging" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> darkxst: the gtk problem should be fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.24.16-1ubuntu2
<darkxst> ricotz, no, not seeing it
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah I can confirm the nautilus drag & drop problem, maybe see if a later snapshot fixes it?
<ricotz> jbicha, i assume you confirmed with gnome3-staging only?
<ricotz> and no, gtk3 git master doesnt fix it
<jbicha> ricotz: yes just gnome3-staging & gnome3 ppas
<jbicha> how about nautilus git master?
<ricotz> it is a gtk+ problem not restricted to nautilus
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694217
<ubot5> Gnome bug 694217 in general "drag&drop half-broken – items get stuck while dragging" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-26
<britt> hey guys
<britt> I was getting a black screen at boot again today
<britt> after 3 attempts booting it finally worked
<britt> any ideas?
<darkxst> britt, next time it fails grab the gdm logs
<britt> where are the logs held?
<darkxst> /var/log/gdm
<britt> there are a lot of them in there? Is there any one in particular?
<darkxst> actually they appear to get rotated, so if you can find the one the corresponded to the black screen
<darkxst> start with :0.log.* (they are the X server logs)
<darkxst> grep "(EE)" *
<britt> i'm reading through them now trying to find any mention of the black screen
<darkxst> well you should be looking for just "error" and/or "(EE)"
<britt> I think I found the ones with the errors
<britt> yeah the one I am looking in has lots of errors reported, whereas the other log files do not
<darkxst> probably they will all have errors, so make sure they where from about the right time
<britt> they dont have time stamps though
<darkxst> the file does
<britt> yeah it's the right time
<darkxst> paste it
<britt> the whole file?
<darkxst> yeh, to pastebin or something
<britt> kk just a sec
<britt> http://pastebin.com/yA3e91WS
<britt> it took 3 attempts for me to get my computer to boot this last time, and the current log and the 3rd log and greater do not have any noticable errors
<britt> 1 and 2 are just about the same, and I believe each cooresponds to one of the failed attempts to boot, based on the time stamps
<darkxst> but it looks like that error is occuring on shutdown of the server
<darkxst> perhaps look in corresponding (via file timestamps) -greeter and -slave.logs
<britt> http://pastebin.com/WJZZZG9W this is one of the logs for a successfull boot. Look where it talks about "Allocate new frame buffer"
<britt> on the failed one it says (II) RADEON(0): Allocate new frame buffer 3840x1088 stride 3840
<britt> (EE) RADEON(0): failed to set mode: Permission denied(EE) RADEON(0): failed to set mode: Permission denied(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 1864278K
<britt> the successfull one says:
<britt> (II) RADEON(0): Allocate new frame buffer 1920x1088 stride 1920
<britt> (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 1872054K
<britt> on successfull boots it tries to allocated 1920x1088 stride 1920, on unsuccessfull it tries to allocate 3840x1088 stride 3840
<britt> wait actually nevermind they both allocate the 2840x1088, however on successfull ones it does get the permission denied error
<darkxst> except this means something has told/caused the xserver to shutdown, (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<britt> 3840*
<darkxst> X server appears to be loading fine
<britt> it does. It shows the blue background for about 2 seconds. It then goes to a solid black screen about the time gdm would normally load
<darkxst> any errors in the :0-greeter.log and -slave.log
<britt> it looks like a lot of errors actually
<britt> http://pastebin.com/55RByh6x
<darkxst> that is definately an openGL issue, its trying to fallback to the old gtk2 greeter
<britt> it didn't do it until I upgrade to the staging ppa though...
<britt> no other files have changed
<britt> This is a greeter file from a successfull boot
<britt> http://pastebin.com/qSmAnYfu
<darkxst> its not even trying to load gnome-shell, due to this failure (gnome-session[2287]: WARNING: Session 'gdm-shell' runnable check failed: Timed ou
<britt> yeah on the successfull boots that line isn't there
<britt> which would make sense lol
<britt> on both boot failures it is there and on all successes it isn't
<darkxst> file a bug against gnome-session
<britt> what should I put in the report?
<britt> damn it wont let me use apport to report it
<britt> is there a manual way to file a bug via launchpad?
<darkxst> yeh just go to project page
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session
<darkxst> attach that greeter log
<darkxst> and include the WARNING in the report
<darkxst> I have to run, will be back later
<britt> ok thanks for the help
<britt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1133120 here is the bug report for when you get back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1133120 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session failing to load dude to timeout error on random boots" [Undecided,New]
<britt> jbicha are you around?
<darkxst> jbicha, just out of interest have you test gdm fallback mode recently?
<jbicha> darkxst: no, it's harder to test now that we've enabled llvmpipe
<darkxst> jbicha, I think it might be broken
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm surprised they didn't remove it yet; it seems they tried to remove every bit of integration with the old fallback mode this cycle
<jbicha> I don't maintain a project but it seems that deprecating and removing all in the same short cycle is moving a bit too fast but anyway...
<darkxst> yeh well the fallback stuff ties into a lot of different packages
<darkxst> hmm it still works when I force the session
<darkxst> but is failing when britt 'fallsback' to it
<jbicha> does lightdm work in those cases?
<darkxst> jbicha, in my case it did, but I had a mesa bug that only affected clutter
<darkxst> don't know if it works for britt
<jbicha> because if it lightdm fails too, I blame his drivers
<darkxst> well it could be many things, but X is starting up fine according to the logs
<britt> ricotz: hey can I ask you a question about fglrx drivers in raring?
<ricotz> britt, #ubuntu-x is a better place to ask that ;)
<britt> hah yeah, but I specifically wanted to ask you a question ;-)
<britt> and I know you hang out around here
<britt> (and me too lol)
<britt> I can switch over though if that is better
<ricotz> britt, if you are asking about the xedgers packages, i am not using fglrx i am just updating those to give people a "safe" way to test/use them
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, I uploaded the gnome-shell/mutter sru, when you get a chance could you add the extra SRU description to bug 1067265 and bug 1132308
<ubot5> bug 1067265 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "gnome-shell (3.6) notification bar disappears" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067265
<ubot5> bug 1132308 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "~50px pointer barrier in gnome shell at bottom of primary monitor in raring" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132308
<darkxst> jbicha, thanks, updated those 2
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, also for SRUs they want the version number to use a decimal point so that it doesn't conflict with versions in the development release, i.e. 3.6.3-0ubuntu0.1
<darkxst> ah right, I should have realised that!
<SpaceA> anyone around?
<darkxst> yeh
<jbicha> darkxst: and I copied bits from the NEWS file since some people pick & choose stable updates based on the debian changelog
<spacea> darkxst: sorry - what was the last message you got from me?
<darkxst> spacea, "<SpaceA> anyone around?"
<spacea> darkxst: i was about to intall gnome remix on my new PC. Is the development still going on?
<darkxst> spacea, yes, however no ISO's for raring version just yet
<spacea> darkxst: would you have any idea what size of updates I am looking for a fresh install of gnome remix 12.10?
<darkxst> spacea, nope
<spacea> darkxst: this might be a very stupid request but could you check via a VM if you have a fast connection? My connection takes 9-12 hours to download the iso
<spacea> yay third world country internet
<darkxst> I have very fast internet, not sure how that will help you?
<spacea> If its too big then I will have to go with something else unfortunately :(
<spacea> I just need to know the update size after install
<spacea> darkxst: Your help would be really appreciated
<spacea> darkxst: should I wait around or is that too much to ask? :/
<darkxst> spacea, can't check right now
<spacea> all right sir
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nice work on the tech board email btw
<gonyere> jbicha: any idea when iso's for 13.04 will be out?
<gonyere> also I'm super happy to see that 13.04 will have libre office & firefox by default xD thank you!! :)
<jbicha> gonyere: if we're lucky we'll be official and we can get daily builds without too much work
<jbicha> otherwise, whenever someone gets around to building the 2 images and checking that they work and then we'll call it an alpha
<jbicha> robert_ancell: thanks, not much response yet, I'm guessing they'll have questions at Monday's tech board meeting though
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-27
<darkxst> jbicha, spidermonkey RC tarball is ready and will be released later today.
<darkxst> what needs to be done to get it landed in raring?
<darkxst> i.e. whos best to discuss this with?
<jbicha> darkxst: I think you'll want to get chrisccoulson and seb128 to agree on a plan, I think it would be useful if the bug were updated with a list of rdepends and which ones can build against the new mozjs with minimal work and which can't
<jbicha> you could email the -desktop list if you can't reach them in chat because of the timezone problem
<darkxst> jbicha, for this cycle, its only going to be gjs/gnome-shell and cinnamon
<darkxst> (that will build against the new mozjs)
<darkxst> so regardless we would need to have both libraries for raring
<jbicha> oh
<darkxst> couchDB is the killer, although the engine itself would be trivial to port, they make use of illegal javascript syntax as a core feature of their interface
<darkxst> the rest really need to be done upstream, maintaining distro patches would be a nightmare
<darkxst> jbicha, I plan to apply at the next DMB meeting (11th March), so would be great if you can add something to my application by the weekend, so I can announce on the list and 'book' a slot ;)
<jbicha> it's nice for security that the lockscreen fails closed but it's a big pain with consolekit as I don't there's a good way to recover from a lockscreen failure except by restarting gdm
<darkxst> jbicha, really? I have not seen that
<jbicha> I've hit it several times in the past week with the GNOME3 PPAs, I use Ctrl+Alt+L a fair amount
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-28
<darkxst> robert_ancell, Hi
<darkxst> Wondering if you could add a comment to my  membership application? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn/DeveloperApplication
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sure
<darkxst> thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, I guess you saw the gtk dnd fix fly by your emails?
<darkxst> jbicha, seb128 is pretty much against having two spidermonkeys in the archive. But suggest I email ubuntu-devel list, which I tried but its awaiting moderation
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel says cjwatson can approve ubuntu-devel messages
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, pinged him
<darkxst> oh btw, i built images today, ~+70MB up on last time
<darkxst> ricotz, can you update to the new tarball (just to test it)
<darkxst> http://people.mozilla.org/~sstangl/mozjs17.0.0.rc0.tar.gz
<ricotz> darkxst, sure
<ricotz> i see they like screwing with versions, "0.0.rc0" ?
<ricotz> darkxst, was the internal soname fixes?
<darkxst> ricotz, thats only the tarball version
<darkxst> mostly minimal changes, addressing code reviews, within the actual tarball
<darkxst> for one, js shell is now installed to 'js17'
<darkxst> ricotz, and no they wont take the soname fixes upstream
<ricotz> to be clear i am not talking about the symlinks
<darkxst> you are talking about i.e. mozjs-17.0.so.1.0 ?
<ricotz> no
<darkxst> oh the extra_dso_flags thing
<ricotz> the internal soname should match the filename
<ricotz> EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += -Wl,-soname,lib$(LIBRARY_NAME).so.0
<ricotz> EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS += -Wl,-soname,lib$(LIBRARY_NAME).so
<darkxst> ricotz, it does
<ricotz> afaics it does not
<ricotz> it is linked as libmoz.js and renamed to libmozjs-17.0.so
<ricotz> *libmozjs.so
<darkxst> no only the static is renamed
<darkxst> I checked it with objdump, and soname was correct
<darkxst> shared library is build as  libmozjs-17.0.so
<darkxst> $ objdump -p /opt/gnome/lib64/libmozjs-17.0.so | grep SONAME
<darkxst>   SONAME               libmozjs-17.0.so
<ricotz> hmm
<darkxst> ricotz, that is without any EXTRA_DSO_LDOPTS  -soname stuff added
<ricotz> darkxst, uploading the package
<darkxst> ricotz, so its ok then? soname wise? afaict it is
<ricotz> darkxst, seems so for the tarball, but for debian/ubuntu it needs to be patched
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh I realise that, I submitted patches for that but they were rejected.
<ricotz> pushed a whole bunch of updates, gtk contains a hack for the dnd problem with mutter
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh I saw the dnd fix fly past
<ricotz> havent tested it yet though
<darkxst> yeh nor have I, was trying to test, ISO's but thats really hard with the stupid mesa bug ;(
<ricotz> huh, ISO's, mesa bug?
<ricotz> you mean you were checking out the iso build process for ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> but there is a mesa bug, that breaks clutter in vmware
<darkxst> I can work around that on an installed system, but not a live CD
<ricotz> then use vbox in the meantime
<ricotz> alright, g2g
<darkxst> oh and there starts the fun, last time I tried, vbox was completely broken with raring kernal
<darkxst> ok cya
<darkxst> anyone here able to help test Ubuntu Gnome (raring) images?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-01
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> can you add something to my membership application ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimLunn/DeveloperApplication
<darkxst> (hoping to apply at the next meeting, provided I can get jbicha to add an endorsement in time for that)
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i see
<ricotz> although i can't really judge about your packaging skills since this is what being a MOTU is about, upstream-wise e.g. gjs you are doing a great job
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I realise you can't do a proper endorsement, but figured you could add something in the  comment section ;)
<atrus> gnome-shell dies whenever i try to lock the screen, any thoughts? gdm 3.6.1-0ubuntu1, gnome-shell 3.6.2-0ubuntu0.2, gnome-settings-daemon 3.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1
<atrus> looks like a segv
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-02
<darkxst> atrus, might be this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689106
<ubot5> Gnome bug 689106 in lock-screen "ScreenShield: try harder to become modal, and catch failures" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> however I don't recall that causing seg faults, however check your session logs
<darkxst> ricotz, last gnome-shell snapshot is very broken on overview/workspaces on multiple monitors
<darkxst> can you re-do, git master seems fine
<ricotz> darkxst, done
<darkxst> ricotz, strangely, its still broken
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm, why the hack.patch in mutter?
<ricotz> darkxst, sorry, this patch wasnt supposed to be uploaded
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, anyway that was the culprit
<jbicha> do you guys think we should move most of gnome 3.7.90 from the staging ppa to the regular gnome3 ppa?
<ricotz> jbicha, seems fine with me
<jbicha> we don't want terminal, control-center, settings-daemon since those have regressions
<jbicha> do we need EDS? and does Evolution need a rebuild or do we just need the new version?
<jbicha> $ evolution
<jbicha> evolution: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution/3.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: e_cal_client_source_type_enum_get_type
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, sounds good.
<darkxst> probably gnome-shell will work with 3.6 eds, but havent tried it
<darkxst> not sure about evolution
<ricotz> empathy, folks needs the new eds
<ricotz> eds is a bit broken due -dev deps and broken pkg-config files
<jbicha> ok, we can hold off on empathy and folks
<jbicha> gnome-shell doesn't want to build with raring's eds 3.6.2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580679/
<jbicha> I wonder if eds is broken in raring...
<ricotz> jbicha, 00-no-disable-deprecated.patch in g-s of ricotz/testing takes care of that
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-03
<darkxst_> jbicha, so hit that lock screen failure
<darkxst_> restarting gnome-shell is enough to fix it
<darkxst_> btw did you file a bug?
<jbicha> darkxst_: no
<darkxst_> probably it should retry when it fails ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: how long should I wait before I drop the duplicate packages from the staging PPA?
<ricotz> jbicha, please dont delete them
<ricotz> jbicha, hi ;)
<ricotz> and the deps on gnome-documents are not sufficient
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't like the clutter and it's confusing
<ricotz> i guess you should delete it again
<ricotz> (if you are copying packages from one ppa to another, there is normally no need to wait much after it)
<ricotz> (in this it has been made clear to enable both)
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess  alacarte - 3.7.90-0ubuntu1~raring1 ended up in the wrong ppa?
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, it was gnome-menus that I didn't push to the right place
<ricotz> jbicha, gnome-documents actually requires tracker
<ricotz> no i am not sure you really want it there
<ricotz> no/so
<jbicha> ricotz: but raring has tracker 0.14 so it's ok, right?
<ricotz> it depends on 0.16
<jbicha> I can just fix it so that it doesn't, right?
<ricotz> no
<ricotz> (maybe by patching configure.ac and hoping the best)
<ricotz> (and some of the js files)
<jbicha> any reason we shouldn't copy tracker 0.15 then?
<ricotz> jbicha, seems reasonable since it needs e-d-s/evolution to be compatible so, rebuilding the failed 0.15.1 in gnome3 should work
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-24
<neops> salut la communauté
<neops> je n'arrive pas a installer centos sur un hdd externe
<neops> - test avec lili linux = ecran noir
<akernedo> hi people, sorry to distrub you, i have a general question and I'm not sure where to post it, it's not that important but I can remain with my question for the rest of my life^^
<akernedo> but there need to be somebody here before asking anything xD
<Noskcaj> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akernedo> sorry, so my question : why is there no graphical consistency between the different flavours of Ubuntu, especially between Gnome and Unity's version, which are the closest (using Gnome technologies and GTK)?
<jbooms> apples n oranges are meant to be apples n oranges
<akernedo> yes but what is the relation with my question?
<Noskcaj> akernedo, differet flavours want differet themes
<Noskcaj> and different desktop environments
<akernedo> yes, I guet that, I'm not saying they must be exactly the same, but, for instance, it would be possible to keep gnome desktop with ambiance theme, I think. Just to keep in mind that's still Ubuntu. It' just curiosity, not a troll!
<akernedo> get*
<Noskcaj> akernedo, yeah, you could do that. I'm not sure how well the theme works though
<akernedo> ok so for my question : if all the ubuntu flavours do not adopt the same theme, it's because they want to show their differences first, not what they have in common, finally?
<Noskcaj> yes
<darkxst> roasted, you had printer issues right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1242658/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242658 in Ubuntu GNOME "Can not add printer in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<roasted> darkxst: once upon a time I did, yes
<darkxst> is it working now?
<roasted> I do not have an ubuntu gnome install at the moment but I'd be happy to spin up a VM
<roasted> last I tried it wasn't, but that was early in the 13.10 release
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-26
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we want to update geoclue-2.0 before release?
<Noskcaj> we're 6 releases behind current now
<darkxst> I think there might be api changes in 2.1?
<Noskcaj> Looks like it, but only additions, not breaks
<Noskcaj> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/geoclue/tree/NEWS
<Noskcaj> Also, would boabab or gnome-font-viewer be worth filing an FFe for? (both are 3.10 in debian 3.8 in ubuntu)
<darkxst> are they in the ubuntu seeds?
<darkxst> geoclue I would probably leave at 2.0 and just upload update to the gnome3-staging ppa
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> seeded-in-ubuntu just broke for me, i think my internet is failing again
<darkxst> nah its just broken currently
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> seeding shouldn't matter on my end though. I failed getting MOTU and nothing has been getting sponsored recently
<darkxst> Noskcaj, well it does matter, if they are in the ubuntu images and use CSD's its not worth the effort
<darkxst> because they will just get rejected (or you will get yelled at, when an unknowing sponsor uploads them)
<darkxst> need to prepare gnome-desktop FFe this week
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i'll check in the morning
<Noskcaj> g'night
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-27
<taxloss> hello everyone my gnome 3 system settigns dissapeared can i get any help to fix this please? thanks
<taxloss> i get a : no seetings found install some and relauch switchboard
<taxloss> any help please?
<taxloss> silence
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
 * amjjawad is back (gone 00:02:48)
 * amjjawad is away: Be Right Back :)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't know what your definition of "Release critical" is but is might need refining ;)
<darkxst> In reality it High/Critical bugs that affect the live session and/or installer
<darkxst> (and I done see much, if anything in sponsor queue, that satifies that criteria)
<Noskcaj> i agree. point being?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, btw I can sponsor your aisleriot update, but would much prefer just a packaging debdiff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you sent an email to ubuntu-devel, claiming lots of release critical bugs in queue
<Noskcaj> darkxst, More things that the flavours need before final release. e.g. xubuntu-artwork
<darkxst> right, bad timing to use that terminology, with the freeze in place and all!
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> If you don't want to sponsor aisleriot from bzr, just upload it yourself. all i did was add the newest release.
<Noskcaj> I don't particularly care if my name is on stuff, just that i get more testimonials so i don't fail MOTU next time
<darkxst> no one is going to give you a testimonial for bzr mu
<Noskcaj> bzr mu?
<darkxst> and its probably not worth doing a bzr branch for the above, its just going to confuse the reviewers
<darkxst> who will mostly just re-do the work and attach your changelog anyway
<darkxst> not that it is actually much work or anything
<darkxst> merge-upstream
<Noskcaj> makes sense.
 * Noskcaj really wishes he had MOTU
 * darkxst has given up on MOTU, off to get ubuntu-desktop next
<Noskcaj> difference being, you did get your flavour specific upload rights, and didn't waste two months to be told no
<Noskcaj> I should probably stop being butthurt and move on
<darkxst> I fail to see how you wasted anything? you will get it once you are ready
<Noskcaj> That i attended two meetings after applying by email, and was canceled mostly because of old/few testimonials and breaking xchat-gnome last month
<darkxst> Noskcaj, learn to code a bit, atleast enough to manually refresh patches ;)
<Noskcaj> I know basic python, i just lack the time and something to work on to learn to code
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Any idea how long till gcc split is finished?
 * amjjawad is back (gone 01:35:48)
 * amjjawad is away: Be Right Back :)
 * amjjawad is back (gone 03:12:18)
<joumetal> does ubuntu gnome daily need some testing? i am planning to install it.
<amjjawad> joumetal, hi :)
<amjjawad> everyone is always welcome to test :) I'd advice to join the Ubuntu GNOME QA Team and subscribe to the mailing list :)
<amjjawad> we are about to release Trusty Beta 1 so you can start testing right after that
<joumetal> ok i'll wait for beta 1
<amjjawad> You can subscribe to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing
<amjjawad> once I update it, you will be notified :) or simply subscribe to the mailing list :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, My question for gnome-control-center is more when will 3.8 or 3.10 of it get uploaded? Then we can sync rygel again
<ricotz> Noskcaj, why is rygel blocked by g-c-c?
<Noskcaj> ricotz, we have to patch it to use older g-c-c stuff
<ricotz> Noskcaj, ok
<designbybeck> greetings all. I'm taking a test run of ubuntu gnome for the first time in a long time. Is there a way to get a 2x2 layout of the workspace instead of a 1x4?
<designbybeck> or even a 4x1... I like the 2x2 or 4x1 concept better than the 1x4
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-28
<alkisg> Will ubuntu gnome 14.04 be an LTS release?
<satya> hi
<satya> moo
<alkisg> boo
<satya164> :D
<eichenwald> anybody having issues with gnome shell extension installation
<eichenwald> on 14.04
<[Ch4m3l30n]> If I have Chrome running when trying to restart Gnome-Shell, it hangs at the gray static screen until I kill or SIGSTOP Chrome. Anybody else experience that?
<eichenwald> no
<aliasbody> Hi Everyone.
<aliasbody> Could anyone help me understand why I can't compile gnome-panel from source ? It says : checking for xmllint... xmllint
<aliasbody> Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation
<aliasbody> Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files
<aliasbody> configure: creating ./config.status
<aliasbody> config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'
<darkxst> aliasbody, how are you building it?
<aliasbody> darkxst, I've downloaded the sources by doing "apt-get source gnome-panel", I've made the modifications in the sources and then I've just build it by doing "./configure"
<darkxst> you possibly need to run autoconf first, however if you are using the debian source, then use that to build it as well (you changes will need to go into quilt patches first)
<darkxst> try: dpkg-source --commit
<darkxst> then dpkg-buildpackage
<aliasbody> dpkg-source: info: 'dpkg-source --commit' is not supported by the source format '1.0'
<darkxst> edit debian/source/format
<darkxst> to "3.0 (quilt)
<aliasbody> in the source folder right ? Because there is no debian/source, Just a debian folder with a patches folder and the normal debian files
<aliasbody> How can I do this ?
<Noskcaj> aliasbody, Just make debian/source/format yourself
<Noskcaj> What version of ubuntu are you on?
<aliasbody> 12.04
<aliasbody> Now I have a differente error
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-01
<aliasbody> dpkg-source: error: no upstream tarball found at ../gnome-panel_3.6.2-0ubuntu3.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<aliasbody> but the file is there, it just has a differente name
<aliasbody> gnome-panel_3.6.2-0ubuntu3.debian.tar.gz
<Noskcaj> That's a different file
<aliasbody> this is the file which came out from the apt-get source
<Noskcaj> the .orig contains everything that gnome made, the .debian has all the special debian/ubuntu stuff
<aliasbody> I don't have any .orig file, how can I get it ?
<Noskcaj> debian/rules get-orig-source
<Noskcaj> running that *should* get it
<aliasbody> The problem seems to be solved. I've done a dpkg-buildpackage
<aliasbody> it told me that there was some packages missing, I installed them, and then I've make it again
<aliasbody> it finished and then I made a ./configure and it worked
<aliasbody> let's see if everything goes well after this
<Noskcaj> Just remember that you are working with an old version of panel. good luck
<aliasbody> I know, but I would like to correct some bugs on this version until the new LTS is out :)
<aliasbody> Just need to solve the clock.c:60:42: fatal error: libedataserverui/e-passwords.h: Inexistant file or directory problem, but that's another thing
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you have time to help prepare gnome-desktop FFe today?
<Noskcaj> yeah, i guess. What bit's do you want me to do.
<darkxst> can you make branches for unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center with all quilt patches applied directly
<darkxst> grab the source from ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop
<darkxst> actually I already did u-c-c, but it might need rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-control-center/gnome-desktop-310b
<darkxst> and link them to Bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in Ubuntu GNOME "Need to implement DisplayConfig dbus interface within Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll do u-s-d now
<Noskcaj> if my internet decides to work. My brothers have decided that the next few days must be spent downloading skyrim
<darkxst> lol, priorities!
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> well u-c-c and u-s-d are both packages already. What is it that i need to be adding?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the quilt patches need to be directly applied to the branch (i.e. bzr git-apply <patch>)
<darkxst> and revert source/format to "1.0"
<Noskcaj> ok. format 1.0 or 3.0 (native) ?
<darkxst> the upstream branches are 1.0
 * Noskcaj is so confused. u-c-c and u-s-d have no patches.
<Noskcaj> I really should follow the workings of gnome more
<darkxst> Noskcaj, u-c-c and u-s-d are now upstream branches in launchpad
<Noskcaj> yes
<darkxst> my packages on gnome-desktop ppa, have all the git backports applied via quilt
<darkxst> they need to be applied directly to the upstream branch (rather than using quilt)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Just the patches or the depends change too?
<darkxst> yes you need to merge packaging changes as well
<Noskcaj> darkxst, both done, test building in my PPA now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks, can you do g-s-d and g-c-c as well then? just need a general cleanup and perhaps rebase against archive versions
<Noskcaj> ok. Should i merge it all into one patch or leave it as multiple?
<darkxst> leave patches as they are
<Noskcaj> k
<darkxst> and packaging only branches against ~ubuntu-desktop branches
<Noskcaj> crap, now i have to do everything again
<Noskcaj> darkxst, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168035398/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-control-center_14.04.3%2B14.04.20140226-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you add ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop as a dependency on your ppa?
<Noskcaj> no. Should that fix the failure?
<darkxst> yes, and probably want to bump gnome-desktop dep in control.in
<darkxst> >= 3.10
<Noskcaj> Should i be using the ~ubuntu-desktop branches for u-c-c and u-s-d as well? if so, which branches?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no
<Noskcaj> ok. Provided this all builds, i should be done
<darkxst> I *think* its just lp:unity-control-center and lp:unity-settings-daemon
<Noskcaj> oh, ok
<darkxst> ok, I have to head out for a bit, will get the rest sorted when I get back
<darkxst> thanks for your help !
<Noskcaj> no problem, bye
<darkxst> Noskcaj, please attach buildlogs from the ppa builders to that bug also
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> ta
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh shit, g-c-c branch is screwed (still has unity crap in it), but I guess will do for now....
 * darkxst really gotta run now!
<Noskcaj> I think we might want to contact robert ancell about dropping all the unity stuff when you get back. I'll only propose the fixes to unity- for now
<darkxst> hah, like https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gnome-control-center/vanilla3.8
<darkxst> that should have been uploaded, but it never was ;(
<Noskcaj> unity merges proposed, waiting on other uploads for gnome merges
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably really need the FFe to be approved first before proposing merges!
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> Since unity-* is to upstream, it should be ok
<Noskcaj> Although what happened to having unpatched versions uploaded/synced from debian?
<Noskcaj> (of g-c-c and g-s-d)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't want to regress to much
<darkxst> hence why https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gnome-control-center/vanilla3.8 still has some ubuntu patches
<darkxst> but the delta with debian should reduce significantly
<sandGorgon_> does anyone know if the 14.04 beta has 3.10 ?
<darkxst> sandGorgon_, check the release notes perhaps?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-02
<utusan> why all of a sudden gnome-session depends on ubuntu-session?  it then pulls in unity-settings-daemon which gnome-shell doesn't need?
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys is 14.04 ubuntu gnome officially LTS?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-23
<jseliga> Where is the key that holds the value that can be edited in the Tweak Tool > Appearance > Window ?
<darkxst> jseliga, org.gnome.desktop.wm
<jseliga> Awesome thanks
<jseliga> Having trouble finding Default Applications keys
<jseliga> Settings > Details > Default Applications > Mail, Calendar, etc
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i guess enforcing a wayland-session on nvidia-blob is not intended ;)
<Paulo> May anyone can help me ?
<darkxst> ricotz_, no, its supposed to fall back to X
<ricotz_> darkxst, yeah, it works with the proper gnome-session
<darkxst> ricotz_, ok
<ricotz_> darkxst, i pushed updates for gnome-session and gdm
<darkxst> ricotz_, thanks
<darkxst> there is a gdm 3.15.90.4 now, with another x session fix
<ricotz_> darkxst, hmm, daily releases ;)
<darkxst> ricotz_, indeed
<ricotz_> darkxst, i am going to push 3.15.90.4
<darkxst> ok
<jseliga> Looks like org.gnome.login-screen disable-user-list doesn't work
<jseliga> UbuntuGNOME 14.10, GNOME 3.12.2
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-24
<ricotz> darkxst, have you started running a wayland session?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes my laptop had been running wayland pretty much all the time for the last few weeks
<darkxst> Dnd is horribly broken, but I don't usually use that
<darkxst> s/had/has/
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, yeah i have some "performance" problems too, e.g. resizing windows
<mgedmin> there's one website I need for work (phabricator) where drag-n-drop is the *only* way to upload and attach images to tickets :/
<ricotz> darkxst, did you start upstreaming compat fixes yet? like prevent accessing GdkX11* classes
<darkxst> ricotz, resizing is a little glitchy
<darkxst> ricotz, for ubuntu apps and/or patches?
<darkxst> I pushed some fixes for apport to work better
<ricotz> darkxst, gnome apps ;)
<ricotz> like gnome-system-monitor
<darkxst> ricotz, apps run in Xwayland by default, I not yet switched that to wayland backend for everything
<darkxst> you have apparently?
<ricotz> darkxst, i have tested things a bit
<darkxst> ricotz, Ive only tested a few random apps really
<darkxst> btw like the new theme?
<ricotz> darkxst, not so much yet
<ricotz> the new position of notifications feels still weird
<darkxst> ricotz, agreed, doesnt seem as polished as the old theme, and everything is very square (though the old theme was probably overly rounded)
<ricotz> they are still tweaking things a lot
<ricotz> but yeah, it overly feels a bit off
<ricotz> need to give it some time to settle
<darkxst> yeh, didnt actually expect the notification stuff to land this cycle
<ricotz> hehe, they don't believe in freezes as proved in the past
<ricotz> darkxst, did you see any movement for mozjs31?
<ricotz> 0ad switched to it recently
<darkxst> Looks more or less ready to me, but need to port gjs to exact rooting
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, although 38 will be there soon
<darkxst> should be pretty minor update I think
<ricotz> you mean porting 31 to 38?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I think so
<ricotz> ok, i am more thinking of skipping (official) support for 31 to save resources
<darkxst> 31 is painful, there are like 700 api calls that need to be patched, so maybe not, probably gjs api to change
<ricotz> right
<darkxst> ricotz, for official support for gjs or mozilla?
<ricotz> gjs (gnome 3.16)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, I doubt its happening for 3.16
<darkxst> will probably try to get it ready for early 3.17
<darkxst> I probably need a full weekend to do the port, and they are a little hard to come by atm
<darkxst> ricotz, I only pushed the callargs patch so it didnt bit-rot
<darkxst> ricotz, and jasper is trying to push gjs maintership onto me and sam, so guess that becomes my call when it (mozjs-31/38) will land
<orangeclyde> Hello there! Which gnome shell version is now latest on 14.10 ubuntu gnome?
<mgedmin> 3.12
<mgedmin> you can check at http://packages.ubuntu.com/gnome-shell
<mgedmin> there's also a ppa with gnome 3.14
<orangeclyde> And can I somehow install 3.16b? Well, by somehow I mean "clean" way of doung it
<mgedmin> if you manage to compile it somehow, maybe... I heard there are some snags (some outdated system libraries like a too-old version of libsystemd)
<orangeclyde> does odd versions (like 3.15) are considered to be unstable?
<orangeclyde> yes, googled it. well, 14 seems good enough for me, it's only 4 month old, it won't bother me much =) Thanks!
<mgedmin> download a .tar.gz file with chromium
<mgedmin> click on it in the downloads bar
<mgedmin> nothing happens
<mgedmin> what _actually_ happens is the default .tar.gz action happens to be "mount it as a virtual drive", so if I open a nautilus window I can see it
<mgedmin> and the worst part: I don't remember if that's the default default program or if I changed it at some point out of curiosity
<lindol> hi all
<RobertJDohnert> hi
<lindol> :)
<jgnome> quiet in here!
<darkxst> mgedmin, 3.15.90 is on -staging/vivid ppa
<darkxst> mgedmin, I don't think that is the default action, I would expect it to open in file-roller
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-25
<lindol> so, If i test ISO first, should i install previous version first?
<lindol> because, in VV testcase (Install (auto-resize) in Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 for Vivid Daily),
<lindol> Test case 5, is "Select Install Ubuntu GNOME XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY"
<lindol> but i am first install. Therefore, I can select only Install Ubuntu GNOME after disk erase option.
<lindol> sorry, :) I try to Install(entire disk) option :)
<lindol> um.. If Slideshow is not entirely in our language, is this case Fail?
<lindol> Step 13. in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/334/builds/89665/testcases/1300/results
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here familiar with /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?  I'm trying to get it to recognize a session that isn't "gnome" but is based on GTK as valid
<FunnyLookinHat> And is there an easier / faster way to test if polkit agent is running than opening software center and trying to install an application?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-26
<amjjawad> darkxst, boo :P
 * amjjawad updating the release notes 
<amjjawad> darkxst, seems like you're AFK - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME is updated but it is always good idea to have a look ;)
<amjjawad> darkxst, I will be away for sometime and then come back. I know the release won't happen today (our time) but tomorrow (our time) but I will mark the images as ready before I go to bed. The more testing, the better unless you disagree :D
 * amjjawad AFK
<mgedmin> nitpickery: wouldn't it be better to recommend checking SHA256SUMS instead of MD5SUMS?
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME#Check_MD5SUM_for_the_downloaded_ISO
<Noskcaj> darkxst, seahorse, gnome-keyring, and gcr 3.15.90 can probably be uploaded without FFe. Can you check if that's correct?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes was AFK, just got home
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably ok if just bug fixes, but check first with upstream if they plan to land any new features
<darkxst> freeze doesnt seem to mean much in GNOME land
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, do you have time to push/copy a git snapshot of shell to -staging? there are loads of theme fixes
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess binary-copying from my testing should work
<darkxst> ricotz, its in sync with out shell packages?
<ricotz> i think so
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-27
<viho> Hi, I have a desktop entry for PyCharm IDE in .local/share/applications that does not work
<viho> and by "does not work" I mean the entry is present in the apps overview and when I type the exec command in terminal application starts
<darkxst> viho, paste it
<viho> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10446603/
<darkxst> viho does it work without the %f?
<viho> darkxst: no, I tried
<viho> darkxst, and so many alternatives
<viho> I asked the same thing in #gnome@GimpNet but no one could help there to.
<darkxst> no idea then sorry
<viho> also opened a thread at jetbrains forum.
<viho> darkxst, can you try doing same thing if you had time?
<darkxst> viho, I would suggest you just start with the most basic desktop file you can and build it up from there
<viho> darkxst, how?
<darkxst> viho, I don't have time unfortunately
<viho> darkxst, ok thanks anyway
<viho> darkxst: also can you suggest an affordable graphic card to accelerate gnome-shell? it's a bit laggy with my on-board card
<darkxst> viho, GTX750
<darkxst> (nvidia)
<darkxst> but you will need to run the proprietry drivers with that
<viho> any cheaper option?
<darkxst> it shouldnt be laggy though, fine on  my 5 year old intel laptop
<darkxst> and nvidia card with proprietry blobs should be fine
<darkxst> any
<viho> thanks
<darkxst> or older AMD/radeon cards with OSS drivers
<darkxst> viho, what gpu you have now?
<darkxst> (most upsteam dev's are running on intel IGP's)
<viho> I asked for my desktop at work, I'm not sure know
<viho> it's intel but dont know the details
<ricotz> totem can be such a b*tch
<muelli> hey folks. Is anyone actually running the current beta code..?  The user session doesn't start properly for me...
<ice-cube> hello I need some help guys :(
<ice-cube> I have lost my pretty gnome-session-fallback after I restarted my laptop :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-28
<darkxst> anyone seen bug 1414707 on 14.10?
<ubot5> bug 1414707 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login fails, returns to login and flickering prevents password typing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414707
<LinDol> I can't see it on 14.10 yet. :-)
<LinDol_phone> um..
<Noskcaj> darkxst, should we drop the caribou autostart file from gdm? It's no longer needed with shell >= 3.14. See https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=740788
<ubot5> Gnome bug 740788 in default "Tell libexecdir to pkg-config for GDM" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Noskcaj> Even if it's just in the PPA
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes, I think so, in vivid as well
<Noskcaj> darkxst, copied to staging ppa, debdiff for vivid at http://pastebin.com/AsFp7eDc
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I uploaded 3.14.1-0ubuntu2 to vivid this morning!
<Noskcaj> F***
 * Noskcaj blames apt-get
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you should always use pull-lp-source ;)
<Noskcaj> Can you upload the fix anyway?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, would be easier if you rebase it on the current gdm
<Noskcaj> SIGH
<darkxst> sorry bit busy atm
<darkxst>  and can you forward a patch upstream to drop it for real?
<Noskcaj> I don't trust myself to make the patch. I'll talk the some gdm devs first
<darkxst> Noskcaj, try, I can review it a bit later
<darkxst> it should just be a simple Makefile.am patch
<darkxst> and beside patch review in GNOME is much better, than Ubuntu where stuff slips though without any code-review
<darkxst> gtg, be back a bit later
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-01
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745346
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745346 in general "Use traditional header bars on Unity" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> can you prepare a FFe for that (baobab)
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> bug 1268721
<ubot5> bug 1268721 in baobab (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.14" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268721
<darkxst> you can use ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/staging for testing
<LinDol> hi all :)
<dogacan> hey?
<dogacan> Can I upgrade my ubuntu Gnome 15.04 alpha 2 to beta 1 with software updater?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-29
<Zren> What are some tips to prevent a hardware heavy application from lagging the UI? Running xorg/gnome-system-monitor at high priority?
<darkxst> Zren you can use the `nice` command to help stopping a heavy application affecting the rest of your system
<Zren> ah, you have to run it as nice ___ command?
<Zren> that doesn't help if it's already locked up.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-01
<LinDol> hi all
<craysiii> so i realized that my issue with the backlight of my primary monitor being on while computer is in idle only occurs when my mouse is in the bounds of my primary monitor. kinda weird
<stc> Anybody knows who are the designer / maintainer of ubuntugnome.org ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-02
<lindol> hi all
<dudola> hello
<dudola> i want to contribute but dont know where to start , can anyone help me ? i sent the request to join the launchpad group for newcomers but i havent been approved yet
<dudola> its been a while so i thought i should contact you all through IRC
<lindol> oh..
<lindol> It is easy, for example
<lindol> I am not good for development..but
<lindol> I am still learning english. so
<lindol> I am translate English to Korean on the Ubuntu GNOME.
<lindol> *Ubuntu GNOME wiki
<lindol> or
<lindol> you can help to test Ubuntu GNOME for development
<dudola> oh ok but i want to do something related to development , i am pursuing my engineering now so it would be great if i get a chance to develop
<lindol> oh...
<dudola> how should i get started ? the groups and all .... i am new to these things
<lindol> you can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams this page
<lindol> What you can
<dudola> oh ok thanks , i applied for the newcomers team 2-3 days back but they havent approved yet .... hope they do it soon so that i can get started
<lindol> haha Good luck :)
<lindol> by the way, Where do you live in?
<lindol> I am living in Korea.
<lindol> (South of Korea)
<dudola> oh cool, I am from India
<lindol> oh.. really? :) nice to meet you :) haha
<dudola> yeah nice to meet you too :)
<lindol> See u again, time to bed in Korea :)
<lindol> good night :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-03
<pilne> i'll be back to gnome soon... i got a wild hair up my ass to try mate and i'm about to punch myself in the face
<pilne> just thought I'd share a laugh
<berglh> darkxst: i know this is kind of out of the scope of ubuntu-gnome, if i want to try a kernel patch for ubuntu gnome, do i just clone the ubutnu linux kernel git repo, patch the driver file and then build the deb (somehow)?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> darkxst, I am starting to play around with HiDPI
<darkxst> does it work? I still dont have hidpi hardware
<ricotz> while the ubuntu-gnome plymouth theme doesnt support it and also don't use the hacky solution of ubuntu ..
<ricotz> I did this https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/6167873/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> which surprisingly works ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh we don't have the 2x themes yet
<darkxst> by hacky I guess you mean the 2-scale
<ricotz> darkxst, it kind of works, but I have trouble with other hardware issues due missing proper skylake support
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, that is what i mean
<darkxst> right sjylake really needs 4.5?
<ricotz> more like 4.6
<ricotz> but ubuntu's 4.4 will get the 4.6 intel stack
<darkxst> ha ok, sometime in the future ;)
<ricotz> no already since 4.4.0-9.x
<ricotz> aka i915_bpo
<ricotz> anyway, I guess due the lack of hidpi on your side you havent pushed getting proper support to someones attention yet
<darkxst> ricotz, file a bug ;) and yes, hopefully I can get a new laptop soon though
<darkxst> though I do wonder why those patches never landed?
<ricotz> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-hidpi-boottime
<ricotz> I assume just the lack of time and testing
<ricotz> would be nice to have them pushed and getting a new plymouth release
<ricotz> (with soname bump)
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, I am aware that the Ubuntu plymouth dealt with hidpi at the them level
<darkxst> I don't about know getting a transition through this late in the cycle
<darkxst> but guess I could chat with halfline about pushing for an upstream release
<ricotz> that would be great
<darkxst> ricotz, you do realise rstrode is halfline on IRC ?
<darkxst> (just looking the the gnome-hackers backlog)
<ricotz> oh :\
<ricotz> he is
<darkxst> not sure he would actually be around right now, but he should respond later
<darkxst> ricotz, I think he is west coast US, business hours...
<darkxst> though I often get confused by timezones ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, let's wait
<darkxst> ricotz, what laptop did you get?
<darkxst> (assuming its a laptop!)
<darkxst> my trusty thinkpad T400 is well past its time!
<darkxst> not sure I trust the lenovo inspired thinkpads now...
<ricotz> I have a HP 2540p which is getting replaced by a XPS13
<ricotz> so it will still take some time for mesa and kernel to catch up with proper support
<darkxst> skylake does seem to have been slower than past generations in gaining mainline support
<ricotz> not sure, I have missed some generations in between ;)
 * darkxst also but in general intel have been 6months ahead of hardware release
<ricotz> yeah, but there are still newer skylake revisions coming out which need their little tweaks
<ricotz> before kabylake hits the floor
<darkxst> certainly sandy bridge, ivy bridge, broadwell and haswell all had pretty good release day support
<ricotz> so hoping those current issue will get fixed soon :)
<darkxst> should do!
<darkxst> though I don't have any leverage with the upstream intel guyss
<ricotz> darkxst, fyi the plymouth hidpi patches got pushed
<ricotz> and of course mutter 3.18.3 and gnome-shell 3.18.4
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-04
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-05
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I saw the mutter/shell updates, will upload on monday, barely had a spare moment this weekend
<darkxst> and I will try and get halfline to do a release of plymouth, so we can get it into 16.04
<ricotz> darkxst, great, thanks and don't worry :)
<gonyere> so I just installed 16.04 is nice, especially GNOME Software :)
<attah> so my masochistic streak lead me to replace a working mint installation with the 16.04 beta, and expect to be able to get my 4K display working with MST
<craysiii> whats MST?
<attah> no such luck (using the same xorg.conf).. does anyone here have it working?
<attah> Displayport MultiStream something
<craysiii> hm that seems pretty cool but no idea, sorry.
<attah> It's too big for 60Hz over Displayport, but since it has two channels it pretends to be two displays, and nuge-nuge, wink-wink, X should make sense of that into one Screen
<attah> There is this in my Xorg.0.log: [    25.824] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" is not used
<attah> brb, desperate restart yet again
<attah> vanilla ubuntu uses some other xserver, right? so no use in asking over there i guess
<darkxst> attah, ubuntu uses the same xserver as us
<attah> i thought they switched to something newfangled
<attah> but not yet then?
<darkxst> MIR, but its not enabled by default yet
<darkxst> they are still using Xorg for 16.04 since its an LTS
<attah> sounds like a sane choice :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-06
<lindol> hi all.
<lindol> Deos Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 include wayland by default?
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> Could you modify wiki page now??
<lindol> Even if I signed-in wiki page, But, I can not modify wiki page..
<imuzaffar> hi
<imuzaffar> please anybody help
<JockeTF> Hmm? Call 911!
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> everyone there ?
<Slown> I need your advices
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-27
<guylinerandwhisk> Hello
<guylinerandwhisk>  I came in the other day looking for help booting my RAID0 install. Any takers tonight?
<RFleming> Greetings!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-28
<punk3r> Hi, do anyone know what's the filename to configure the overview search bar background ?
<memeka> gnome-shell (zesty) crashes (so gdm3 and gnome3 won't start) in libmozjs38 ToBooleanSlow() - same crash as reported here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1334314
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1334314 in JavaScript Engine "Crash [@ js::ToBooleanSlow] or Assertion failure: v.isObject(), at js/src/jsbool.cpp:175" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<memeka> on armhf
<jbicha> memeka: are you using armhf?
<memeka> jbicha: yes
<jbicha> ok, cool
<jbicha> do you have a LP bug for this crash?
<jbicha> do you have any useful looking crash reports in /var/crash/
<jbicha> you could try using apport-cli to report them
<memeka> i have core file, also pretty hard to debug gnome-shell since i cannot use gdb directly
<memeka> so all i can go on is core file
<memeka> there's no error reported but EE cannot connect to Wayland events - connection reset by peer
<memeka> since gnome-shell just crashes with seg fault
<memeka> i can start mutter directly, that's ok, but gnome-shell i guess uses libmozjs for layout of things - and here it crashes
<memeka> i am not even sure that's the issue in the mozilla bug, but that's the only recent crash related to ToBooleanSlow i found - and that's where it crashes for me
<jbicha> if you can use apport-cli to report them, Launchpad should automatically process them into stacktraces
<memeka> jbicha: i don't even have /var/crash (probably bc i don't have apport installed)
<jbicha> ok, do you at least have a LP account?
<memeka> yeah i do :)
<jbicha> if the commit on the mozilla bug applies, I can try doing a PPA build for you
<memeka> i would appreciate that - since i am trying a native build, and it's extremely slow esp since it needs 4GB of swap space :-S
<jbicha> memeka: the patch I tried doesn't apply, do you have a patch that does?
<memeka> jbicha: not yet :(
<jbicha> ok, let us know when you do
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-01
<memeka> jbicha: i have the patch
<memeka> jbicha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24087300/
<memeka> jbicha: nvm is not compiling yet
<memeka> jbicha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24087340/ here you go, 2 patch in 1 :)
<memeka> jbicha: nevermind i compiled it, still have the issue ... i have crash from apport tho`
<jbicha> memeka: oh, I compiled it too: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/temp20170228/+packages
<memeka> still crashes :(
<memeka> i can only get the last function it crashed in, then it's corrupted stack
<memeka> any idea how to debug further?
<memeka> also there's no dbgsym for libmozjs-38 (only for libmozjs-24)
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages#Getting_-dbgsym.ddeb_packages
<jbicha> and the Debian equivalent:
<jbicha> https://wiki.debian.org/AutomaticDebugPackages
<memeka> jbicha: there's nothing from mozjs there
<LinDol> hi all
<jbicha> memeka: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/m/mozjs38/
<memeka> jbicha: ty
<memeka> can anyone help with this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24088463/ ?
<memeka> gnome-shell & gdm3 crash in zesty with: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24088463/ ... anyone can help?
<memeka> jbicha: found the issue - newer gcc optimizations fuck it up
<memeka> jbicha: can you compile it with gcc 4.8? on my system using gcc 4.8 results in autoconf failure because of gcc6 arguments gcc-4.8: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-fstack-protector-strong’
<jbicha> darkxst: ricotz: any objections to removing aisleriot from our default install (to not install gconf by default)?
<ricotz> jbicha, I assume upstream is not up to moving to dconf?
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/662759
<ubot5> Gnome bug 662759 in general "Port to GSettings" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> jbicha, I see :(
<jbicha> ricotz: I'd like to drop libmozjs38-bin https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1339931#c9
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1339931 in JavaScript Engine "Standalone SpiderMonkey ESRs should be parallel installable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> jbicha, no objection here
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-02
<muelli_> is it just me or are the IPv6 endpoints of security.ubuntu.com not serving package lists..?
<jbicha> muelli_: could you ask that in a more generic Ubuntu channel?
<ricotz> jbicha, did you pick this up https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=252dce1ec2aa0ead84d14379a624bdc0768bd286 ?
<jbicha> ricotz: no, do you think that will help the people complaining that gnome-shell 3.23.91 crashes for them?
<jbicha> it worked for me even without that commit
<ricotz> jbicha, I would say so
<jbicha> do you know why it worked for me?
<ricotz> sorry, no idea
<jbicha> lol ok
<ricotz> just wanted to find out why g-s crashed on me today
<ricotz> also saw some funky coloring bugs I never saw before
<jbicha> ricotz: oh, there's a mutter commit for color https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/log
<ricotz> jbicha, so would be nice to cherry-pick this one and https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=645aa01efd5b872ddbe1480335ae11dfbe863147
<jbicha> you use empathy? or something telepathy?
<ricotz> jbicha, this mutter commit doesnt look related
<ricotz> jbicha, but the video/nvidia related one are
<ricotz> using nvidia-blob here
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/779234
<ubot5> Gnome bug 779234 in wayland "Avoid pixel conversions when storing textures from cairo image format" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> good to see such massive changes this late, as usual :\
<jbicha> you use NVIDIA?!
<ricotz> yes
<jbicha> we had to release note some major bugs for 16.04 and 16.10 with nvidia drivers
<ricotz> jbicha, I am not using the one shipped with ubuntu
<jbicha> ok, but it would be a big help if you could figure out what we're doing wrong
<ricotz> 375 is in zesty, but 378 not yet
<jbicha> the release note bugs are LP: #1559576 LP: #1632322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559576
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1632322 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Computer never gets to the GDM3 login screen when nvidia- is installed" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632322
<jbicha> bug 1669374 is the new one from today
<ubot5> bug 1669374 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell v. 3.23.91 does not work - Zesty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669374
<jbicha> and I don't know what to do with bug 1666664 either
<ubot5> bug 1666664 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter 3.23.90 is built without egl-device support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666664
<ricotz> I don't have an optimus setup, this is a old core2quad with pcie nvidia card
<ricotz> so I can't help with testing intel vs nvidia detection/selection
<jbicha> ok, it looks like the original xenial bug might just have been because several of the nvidia-* drivers didn't depend on xserver-xorg-legacy, I pinged tseliot about that today
<jbicha> can you use wayland?
<jbicha> ricotz: are you using zesty-proposed? because gnome-shell 3.23.91 is still in -proposed because gjs added a new test that is amd64-only
<ricotz> jbicha, no attempt to use wayland here since a long time ;)
<ricotz> using some apps which rely on X11 present
<ricotz> yes, I am on zesty-proposed
<jbicha> because gdm uses wayland by default and I was wondering if that caused some of the nvidia problems
<ricotz> none that I experienced besides a not so smooth transitions
<ricotz> I assume there are still hidpi issues though
<ricotz> which I can see on my xps13
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.23.91-0ubuntu2
<ricotz> thanks!
<jbicha> bug 1669495 :(
<ubot5> bug 1669495 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Budgie can't launch any apps with mutter 3.23.91" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669495
<ricotz> dont get me started on budgie ;P
<jbicha> I don't use budgie, but I have to coordinate some things with Ubuntu Budgie
<ricotz> jbicha, no obvious idea for bug
<ricotz> jbicha, could be https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=5ba38a4ab6913fc5a4005ec3195df6bff5e89821
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-03
<SquishyOctopus> Just curious if anyone else has experienced VirtualBox crashing while on Wayland?
<jbicha> hmm, I wonder what the Desktop Team will think of very-blue nautilus
<jbicha> adwaita-icon-theme 3.23 drops the nautilus icon that Ubuntu uses because nautilus ships its own icon
<jbicha> oh, never mind
<hackingNerd> Hi, I am writing STDOUTS to a file, but in file there is some noise like this : '^[[00m:^[[01;34m~^[[00m' I am not getting these characters are and whats its solution. Please help :)
<fleetfox> it's not noise it's control characters
<hackingNerd> fleetfox: How I could remove these or any other solution, because in file I have no need for control characters
<fleetfox> what is the source of your input? if you can't tell it to not do it, you will have to filter
<hackingNerd> Source is my program that is MITM for SSH. I just the whole session
<keyboard> hy
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-05
<xundres> hi
<xundres> night light can be enabled in gnome shell 3.18?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-26
<bcx> I can't set sort-directories-first with neither with a vendor override (org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser)  nor with a dconf local profile keyfile (org/gtk/settings/file-chooser). Anyone managed to configure it with any technique or is it now  only possible by using interactive/graphic applications ?
<haarolean> Hi there, am I the only one who's missing "when power button is pressed" 'shutdown' option in settings on 3.26+?
<haarolean> devs on bug tracker said there should be one on 3.26
<jbicha> haarolean: file a bug by running    ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center   Attach a screenshot of your Settings > Power panel
<haarolean> jbicha: do I need to switch the OS language or non-english sshot is fine?
<jbicha> English is better, so run something like  LANGUAGE=en gnome-control-center   or   LANGUAGE=C gnome-control-center
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-27
<jbicha> darkxst: are you able to run the retracer on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750551 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751956 ?
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1750551 not found
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1751956 not found
<darkxst> jbicha, I added a stacktrace to the second bug 1751956
<ubot5`> bug 1751956 in Ubuntu GNOME "gsd-power 3.27.91 crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751956
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-03-01
<Howard_> Hello ?
<Howard_> Question about Ubuntu 14.03 ?
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct support requests or non-development questions to #ubuntu | Latest LTS Release: Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.4 LTS | Latest Stable Release: Ubuntu 17.10 | Download from https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/1710 | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
